# egg collection :- partners present?



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

Hi My partner is starting her first IVf, we are both health professionals and really wanted for me to be there at her egg collection so that i could be there for emotional support ( weve both had scans in the past when we were alone and had bad news and found it distressing)

Our clinic has refused our request and my partners now upset.

How have other peolple found being alone at this time and is anyone at clinics that allow partners to be present during egg collection?

Thanks j


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Cant imagine how you must be feeling, thats awful. I just assumed that all hospitals would allow partners there for ec, et etc.

My DH was there for all the scans, both egg collections and just about every appointement i had!

Have they said why they wont allow you there?


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

From my point of view it was nerve wracking HOWEVER once you are sedated then you are out of it....and I didn't know what was happening at all, or who was there....almost like a GA. But I came round very quickly to hear 'there were no eggs'.....and that was extremely distressing to get bad news like that. So in summary, for me....the procedure was fine being alone; but be clear about how and where you want to receive any results, or anything really you feel strongly about. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Our hospital do not allow partners in during EC...I had sedation but was completely out of it anyway (and if under GA then wouldn't have had a clue if DP was there or not !!).  Straight after EC I was taken back to my room where DP was waiting for me so didn't really make much difference.

He was allowed in for ET though...

As far as I'm aware, many clinics/hospitals don't allow partners in for EC...you're under either IV Sedation or GA so need to be monitored and having a partner there may just get under their feet...just my opinion !!  Although obviously some do allow their partners to be there, I've actually not heard of many....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Gotta say we have been told that my DH can watch from the embryologists room but can't actually be with me for the ec. I don't see this as being a huge problem cos I'll be under GA anyway

J x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine was done with sedation and my partner was there - and what's more when I've seen it on the TV they always make them wear scrubs and stuff for EC and ET - not so at Roehampton or at The Bridge where I had ET.  

I found it very reassuring that he was there when I had the sedation, once I was under I guess I didn't notice him that much!  I remember the nurse patting my hand more!    But I found it helpful that he was there when I was in a very vulnerable situation and especially because under sedation you say all sorts of things - after EC no 1 his role was to make me shut up if I opened my mouth again at EC no 2 or 3..... 

Because we did transport IVF he wasn't there when I came round though, as he had to take my eggs up to the Bridge.  But he came back bearing the news of how many eggs when I'd had my cup of tea and come round properly. 

I guess they don't allow it in some clinics because of risk of infection - you can't blame hossies for not wanting to add to any further MRSA risks etc when they get so much hassle about it.  

Claire x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

We had our IVF at Hammersmith Hospital ( which was fab ) .. My dp was not allowed in during EC but was there until the last moment when I was wheeled in to the room .  

To be honest under sedation you dont really have a clue whats going on , I think I spoke a load of c**p ..  But Dp was there as soon as I came through the double doors out of the room .  The doctors then told us together how many eggs we had ..  I only had 3 follies but managed tog et 3 eggs !! ..  To be honest It was more important for us to be together to hear the results of the E/C then it was for my dp to be in the room ..

Good Luck  , 

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never asked but I think we are at the same clinic- my friend who came with me was in the day surgery area, I walked to the anaesthetic room, I opted for a GA and when I came round in the recovery room, my friend was there and apparently they had called her in as soon as the LMA was out, and I had apparently had a conversation with her asking her to call my donor's partner but I cannot remember. Then I went back to the cubicle in the day surgery area to rest/eat/drink etc.  The consultant came to tell us about the eggs collected. I was home about an hour later.

For ET my donor's partner was with me throughout, in fact they were very keen to shove him behind the curtains when I was undressing and at the feet end- which he was not up for at all!!!  Also he was with me at each pregnancy scan- where the woman again assummed he was my DP/DH!! We found it quite amusing but I was glad he was there when I was scanned.

After I m/c'd I had my ERPC as the Trust where I work, as does my donor's partner, and he came into the anaesthetic room until I was under.

I was fine with this.

L xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi j,

My DH wasn't allowed into theatre for EC, he was doing 'his bit' at the time!  He was there waiting in the recovery room when I was wheeled back in.  I didn't know much about it as I was sedated.

The consultant came in to the room and told us how it went (not very well, only got 5 eggs, as they couldn't reach my left ovary).  Then the nurses made us both tea and toast!

Good Luck, hope all goes well at EC.

Fiona x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,j,
so sorry your partener is upset.
We have had egg collection at three different clinics-none of them allowed DP into theatre for EC.

First one used sedation & had a very informal recovery area-DP was there & knew more than I did before I even became sensible 
Second place-GA-awful cramped recovery area-DP allowed in when staff decided.Luckily it was good news.But because it was so cramped she wrote the number of eggs on my hand when i asked.Nice in a way saves others hearing too much.
Third place-GA-fully equiped formal recovery room.The consultant quickly spoke to me just before I left for ward(again good news).But came to see me later when I was fully recovered.
I assume/hope they would have approached it differently if the news was different.
I wasn't really that upset that he wasn't there.I'm sure I'd still have been a nervous wreck.
If you feel really strongly you could ask again,or specify that you are together before anything is discussed.

Good luck,hpe all goes well,
love Libra.xx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi

My clinic allows partners there at EC which for me I was so glad as mine was horrific due to me haveing severe endometriosis and adenomyosis, the people who did it couldnt believe the absolute agony I was in even though I had had twice the amount of sedation plus another drug and gas and air

But I must stress that I am an odd one out thankfully for everyone else as I havnt herd anyone else have a terrible time like me. And every story I have herd you just cant remember anything so it probably wont matter, and if they wont let you surely they will let you be in the recovery room when she comes out and that is where she will be most aware

God bless
Sarah


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

My husband was allowed in with me during EC and ET. I found it very reassuring to have him there holding my hand since I was awake during EC.

Good luck! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi, DH was there for most of my scans but wasn't allowed in for EC. He was always allowed for ET though and to be honest I don't think I would have wanted him there for EC as he would have worried about me. He was sent to the pharmacy (which had a one hour queue). 

The room my EC was in was quite small though so maybe they didn't want anyone else getting in the way.

Good luck to you both.

Kyla xxx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

If all goes well I'll be having my egg collection at SEFC later in the year. As I'm there as a donor for my friend it is her that is going to be with me which I think will be nice, as it will be support for me (although I know I'll still want dh the minute I'm in recovery), and it means she will be there to see just how many eggs we get and feel more a part of the process throughout.

I've been operated on under sedation before and found it absolutely fine. It was afterwards when my EX boyfriend was meant to escort and look after me at home for 24 hours and didn't so I went wandering the streets of Cambridge buying strange things (a tring of bells and wooly hat for starters!)  

Keri -x-


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're under a full GA then sadly you don't have the right to have an advocate with you all the time. Parents are not allowed to be in theatre with their children when asleep for example. The rules for sedation are different and then clinics will be more flexible.  
Partners are allowed to be present for caesarian sections so that they can support their partners not specifically to see the birth. They are not allowed in for caesarian sections under GA. 

Sarah x


----------



## irisbea (May 3, 2006)

thanks everyone for all your valuable help. We will have to have a long chat and a think!


love  j


----------

